# إرشيف المنبر > إرشيف أخبار المريخ  2011 >  >  الدعم المادى للزعيم ... قناة المريخ الفضائية

## محمد سيف الإسلام

*نتمنى من الجميع رفع مقترحات لدعم الزعيم ماديا , و كذلك نتمنى وجود قسم خاص بهذا الدعم .
حان الوقت ياصفوة لنرتقى من مجرد مشجعين لداعمين حقيقيين .
هيا جميعا تحت شعار الوالى ما مريخى أكتر منى !!!!!
تخريمة : 
طبعا كل حسب مقدرته , و لا يكلف الله نفسا إلا وسعها .


*

----------


## محمد سيف الإسلام

*مجرد المشاركة تفرح القابضين على الجمر .
لنمنعهم ( خصوصا الوالى ) من الجلوس و التفكير فى ... هو المريخ دا حق أبوى !!!! 
هيا يا صفوة تحت شعار :
أبشر ياوالى مابراك !!! حق أبونا كلنا !!!! .
*

----------


## احمد محمد عوض

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة محمد سيف الإسلام
					

مجرد المشاركة تفرح القابضين على الجمر .
لنمنعهم ( خصوصا الوالى ) من الجلوس و التفكير فى ... هو المريخ دا حق أبوى !!!! 
هيا يا صفوة تحت شعار :
أبشر ياوالى مابراك !!! حق أبونا كلنا !!!! .



2222222222222222
                        	*

----------


## محمد سيف الإسلام

*الموضوع يا أحمد أخوى مامحتاج كتير , بس الناس تقتنع و تواصل الدعم كيف ؟؟؟
يعنى مثلا منتدى فيهو 5000 عضو لو كل واحد بدفع شهريا 10 جنيه ( طبعا مريخاب المهجر أكتر و كل واحد حسب إستطاعتو ) بس 10 جنيه , فى الشهر بتبقى 50000 بالجديد يعنى زى 18000 دولار ( بى سعر بنك السودان ) فى 12 شهر بى 222 الف دولار يعنى حق إذاعة المريخ الرقمية طلع من المقر لى الأجهزة لحدى مولدات الكهرباء الأوتوماتيك ( 300 ألف دولار حسب دراسة الأخ الشمشار عضو المنبر المتخصص ) . بعد داك الإذاعة بتشيل روحها يعنى مامحتاجة مننا دعم ,  بى حق الرعاية البرامجية بتشغل روحها . شوف ديل 5000 عضو بس . شوف فى كم مريخابى فى السودان ؟؟؟؟ 
*

----------


## محمد سيف الإسلام

*و لا الرأى شنو ؟؟؟ 
شايفكم يا :

محمد سيف الإسلام,Almothanna,ابولين,احمد محمد عوض,بدري حسن,fanan,hamada7777,makkawi,صديق,RED PLANET,samawal,عبدالعزيز24+
*

----------


## محمد سيف الإسلام

*الناس اللابدة دى ماورتنا رايها شنو ؟؟؟؟

محمد سيف الإسلام,Almothanna,امجد مريخ,احمد محمد عوض,بدري حسن,ezzeo,fanan,Gurashi ALkhidir,hamada7777,makkawi,صديق,samawal,عبدالعزيز24+
*

----------


## محمد سيف الإسلام

*​لازلنا فى الإنتظار !!!!!
*

----------


## monzir ana

*تبقي فقط كيفية جمع المال يادكتور
                        	*

----------


## محمد سيف الإسلام

*يمكن تكوين لجنة من 3 أشخاص من مريخاب الداخل ( وتحديدا الخرطوم ) بحيث يقوموا بفتح حساب فى أى بنك بإسم لجنة الدعم المريخى , ثم يتم الإعلان عن رقم الحساب ليتمكن الصفوة من تحويل الأموال .
*

----------


## الوليد عمر

*تحياتي لك يا دكتور ..
اقتراحك رائع ، وانا بقترح انك تكون أول الثلاثة
وانشاء الله الامور تسير علي أكمل وجة :onlinelong:
                        	*

----------


## محمد سيف الإسلام

*تسلم يا الوليد , بس انا فى السعودية يعنى مافى طريقة أكون واحد من ال3 , بس لو سمحوا لى باقى الأعضاء أرشح الشمشار ( لأنو متخصص) و على البقية إقتراح من يروه مناسبا .
ولا شنو ؟؟؟ 

أحمد طه,مرهف,الدلميت,الحوشابي,الصادق عبد الوهاب,الوليد عمر,ابراهيم عطية بابكر,خلف الله الهادى,jafaros,mozamel1,mub25,عبداللطيف,عز الدين,yassirali66,نابلسى المريخابى,طارق حامد
*

----------


## محمد سيف الإسلام

*هل يتجاهل الصفوة هذا البوست ؟؟؟
ام هى فكرة حالمة غير جديرة بالمناقشة ؟؟؟؟
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*ام هى فكرة حالمة غير جديرة بالمناقشة ؟؟؟؟
بل هي فكرة رائعة جدا وتستحق الاهتمام والمتابعة
ونحنا معاك فيها باذن الله 
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة محمد سيف الإسلام
					

مجرد المشاركة تفرح القابضين على الجمر .
لنمنعهم ( خصوصا الوالى ) من الجلوس و التفكير فى ... هو المريخ دا حق أبوى !!!! 
هيا يا صفوة تحت شعار :
أبشر ياوالى مابراك !!! حق أبونا كلنا !!!! .



يادكتور محمد الريس جمال الوالي عمره ماقال المريخ ده حق ابوي
الوالي زهد العمل بالمريخ بسبب الحرب التي تشن عليه من الاصدقاء والاعداء على السواء
لكنه لايريد ان يترك المريخ بدون موارد ويتلطش زي هلال العرضة
فترة المجلس الجديد ستشهد الكثير نحو استقلال المريخ ماديا من هبات الافراد الى الاكتفاء الذاتي
وسيجهز الوالي نفسه لترك المقعد والمريخ مكتفي ذاتيا واستثماراته واضحة للعيان
ادعوا للمجلس ان ينجح في مهمته ويجعل المريخ حرا طليقا غير مقيد بالهبات زي غيرنا

*

----------


## محمد سيف الإسلام

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة مريخابي كسلاوي
					

يادكتور محمد الريس جمال الوالي عمره ماقال المريخ ده حق ابوي
الوالي زهد العمل بالمريخ بسبب الحرب التي تشن عليه من الاصدقاء والاعداء على السواء
لكنه لايريد ان يترك المريخ بدون موارد ويتلطش زي هلال العرضة
فترة المجلس الجديد ستشهد الكثير نحو استقلال المريخ ماديا من هبات الافراد الى الاكتفاء الذاتي
وسيجهز الوالي نفسه لترك المقعد والمريخ مكتفي ذاتيا واستثماراته واضحة للعيان
ادعوا للمجلس ان ينجح في مهمته ويجعل المريخ حرا طليقا غير مقيد بالهبات زي غيرنا




الفكرة ما كدا يا حبيب , أنا قصدى إنو المريخ ما بتاع الوالى , و ماممكن يكون مشجعين الزعيم أكتر من 20 مليون على الأقل و البدفع جمال براهو , و مامنطقى نكزن منتظرين جمال براهو يسجل لينااحسن اللاعبين و يجيب افضلل مدرب و يعمل احسن معسكرات و يشيد طابقين زياده و ملعب رديف احسن من استاد الخرطوم و مرافق مناشط عالمية و اذاعة رقمية و قناة فضائية (عشان ترحمنا من قنوات الغفلة و الإنحياز ) و بنك الزعيم و فندق الزعيم و النادى العائلى و عيادات الزعيم التخصصية و........ 
مامكن جمال مهما بقا يلبى لينا كل الطموحات دى , لأنو بشر و واحد و إمكانياتو مهما كانت محدودة , على الأقل هو ما أغن واحد فى العالم ولا من أغنى 100 فى العالم , غير انو دى أموالو و أموال أسرتو , لكن لو كل الناس اتشايلت , العندو 10 جنيه دفع منو جنيه واحد بس بنعمل كتير ياصفوة .
أنا بالنسبة لى كل الحاجات الفوق دى ممكنة و مطلوبة , ولو خيرونى بين كأس أبطال أفريقيا و الأحلام دى !!!! يطير الكأس و نشوف المريخ زى مادايرين .
ياصفوة فينا كم واحد بسجر ؟؟؟ بالله لو إتبرع للزعيم بى حق السجاير ما أحسن ؟؟؟ 
فينا كم واحد بحنك فى التلفونات الليل كلو ؟؟؟ بالله الحب الأزلى ما أولى ؟؟؟ و ......

*

----------


## محمد سيف الإسلام

*
يلا يا صفوة , الراى شنو :

محمد سيف الإسلام,أبو الجيش,أحمد طه,محمدمناع,ميرغنى تاج السر,ليونيل العجب,مجنون,مريخابي كسلاوي,الصادق هبانى,العجب حبيبي,ابومحمد البركة,حاج حمد,mosa2000,nona,عمرعثمان,عبدالعزيز24+,ود من الله,نعيم عجيمي+,طارق حامد
*

----------


## امير الشامى

*تمام
                        	*

----------


## nona

*مقترح جميل جدا ياريت يري النور علي الاقل نرتاح من ناس مرضان احمد السيد
*

----------


## سانتو

*لاشك انه موضوع مهم
وسيروا ونحن من خلفكم

*

----------


## محمد سيف الإسلام

*ياصفوة أنا منتظر باقى الإقتراحات , رايكم شنو فى الشمشار ؟؟؟!!! و إذا موافقين الإتنين المعاهو منو ؟
*

----------


## احمد محمد عوض

*يا ابو حميد انا كتبت اكثر من بوست فى دعم الزعيم بأى طريقة وانا من مريخاب المهجر ومتحرق من اجل دعم الزعيم بأى طريقة كما الاخرون.انا اول متبرع براتب يوم شهريا" بس ورونا الطريقة كيف .وراتب  يوم دى ما بطالة يعنى حوالى 200 جنيه سودانى وربنا يقدرنا نعمل اكتر من كده. انا مابلزم اى زول يتبرع براتب يوم لكن انشاء الله 2جنيه شهريا" شوف بالطريقة دى ممكن نجمع كم.للاسف الكل متخوف من القيل والقال فى تبنى مثل هكذا مشاريع لكن كونوا لجنة واضحة وورونا رقم حساب بنكى عشان نبدأ.وفى حب الزعيم فليتنافس المتنافسون
                        	*

----------


## محمد سيف الإسلام

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة احمد محمد عوض
					

يا ابو حميد انا كتبت اكثر من بوست فى دعم الزعيم بأى طريقة وانا من مريخاب المهجر ومتحرق من اجل دعم الزعيم بأى طريقة كما الاخرون.انا اول متبرع براتب يوم شهريا" بس ورونا الطريقة كيف .وراتب  يوم دى ما بطالة يعنى حوالى 200 جنيه سودانى وربنا يقدرنا نعمل اكتر من كده. انا مابلزم اى زول يتبرع براتب يوم لكن انشاء الله 2جنيه شهريا" شوف بالطريقة دى ممكن نجمع كم.للاسف الكل متخوف من القيل والقال فى تبنى مثل هكذا مشاريع لكن كونوا لجنة واضحة وورونا رقم حساب بنكى عشان نبدأ.وفى حب الزعيم فليتنافس المتنافسون




طبعا ياحبيب انا برضو بالسعودية , بس انا برشح الشمشار و منتظر الأخوة بالخرطوم لترشيح شخصين عشان الناس تبدأ . 
فى حاجات كتيرة محتاجين ندعم بيها الزعيم بس الناس محتاجة تركز ,,, مثلا فى كم واحد مننا عندو لبسة للكورة و لا لى البيت بشعار نادى تانى ( الريال - البرشا -المان ....) مثلا لو كل واحد إلتزم بى إنو يشترى لبسات المريخ على شرط انها تعود بالربح على المريخ حتى و لو بى سعر مرتفع حبتين يعنى بدل اللبسة 30 مثلا تبقى 50 ,,, دا غير تفعيل العضوية إلكترونيا و العديد من الأفكار ,  بس محتاجين البتقدم الصفوف من الصفوة .

*

----------


## الأبيض ضميرك

*جاهزيييييييييييين !!!!
*

----------


## ezzeo

*لقد بح صوتى مناشدة لكل اهل الصفوة وكلما ذكرت قناة الشتل التابعه لتغطية وشتل كل شتول و اوهام اهل الصفرالكبير تجدنى اتحرق شوقا لامتلاك قناة تعبر عن الصفوة, لذا لابد ان نفعل دورنا من مشجعين الى شئ ملموس و ذو فائده ولا ارى اهم من القناة الفضائية الخاصة وخالصة للمريخ وهنا ارجو ان يكون السبق لنا فى انشاء اول قناة بشركة مساهمة عامة يملكها كل الكيان بأسهم إكتتاب لتعبر عن كل تطلعاتنا و امالنا فى ان نسمو بهذا الكيان العظيم
*

----------


## monzir ana

*الزعيم السودانى (المريخ)
في  خطوة جميلة جدا منبر مريخاب اون لاين قدم اقتراح لدعم الزعيم ماديا وجمع  تبرعات لانشاء (اذاعة الزعيم الرقمية )  و (فضايئة المريخ ) علي ان يدفع  الفرد عشرة جنيهات شهريا ومن استطاع ان يدفع اكثر .
 وايضا يشارك  المريخاب في دول المهجر  في هذا الدعم

 تفاصيل اوفى في موقع
 المنبر

 ــــــــــــــــــــــــ
 نحن في ادارة  صفحة الزعيم السوداني نساند ونؤيد هذه الفكرة وندعمها ماديا واعلاميا فهل اعضاءنا الكرام معنا؟؟؟؟؟

 نشكر اسرة المنبر علي هذا المقترح الجميل
إلغاء إعجابي ·  · المشاركة · 10 minutes ago · 
*

----------


## monzir ana

*شكر كثير للصفحة المريخية الاولي بالفيس بوك لدعمها للفكرة ونشرها للاعضاء
                        	*

----------


## musab aljak

*هذا واجبنا الغالى منذر 

*

----------


## musab aljak

*

*

----------


## احمد جبريل

*  انشاء قناة الزعيم واجب على كل
مريخى غيور 
حددوا فقط كيفية طريقة التحويل
وستجدوننا فى الموعد انشاء الله
وأقترح أضافة الأخ ابراهيم عطيه
 الى اللجنه للاستفاده  من الجانب
 القانونى
*

----------


## سامرين

*ادامكم الله ياصفوه وجعلكم السند بعده لهذا الكوكب الجميل 

الافكار النيره تترى على ارض الزعيم لكن لابد من الجديه فى التنفيذ حتى 

لاتصبح مجرد احلام

*

----------


## كدكول

*كلام احلى من السكر والعايز يتهري بقناة الفول يتخازل وين مريخاب الرياض والفي الرياض ياريت ننسق مع بعض ونتلمى في استراحه ونلمها وقتي ود رقمي 0556201257
*

----------


## monzir ana

*يلا نبداء
*

----------


## صخر

*ستظل مجرد احلام وامنيات الاخ الكريم محمد سيف الاسلام
ستظل المنتديات بلا فعالية تذكر كثير من المقترحات الجميلة 
التي لو نفذت لا ارتقت بالزعيم الي الثريا 
ولكن لاحياة لمن تنادي

*

----------


## زياد-ودالفضل

*موافقين وباصمين بالعشرة 
ومستعدين ندفع 
اى مبلغ 
من اجل الزعيم
*

----------


## ezzeo

*ايها الصفوة الاحباب حتى نكون عمليين فلا بد من القائميين على هذا الموقع تبنى هذه الاطروحات و عرضها على المجلس او اللجنة المختصة بالاستثمار لتفعييل هذه الاطروحات النيرة منكم ايها الصفوة لتعود بالنفع على الكيان الذى نحب ( يعنى ان يكون التنفيذ عبر المجلس .)
*

----------


## محمد سيف الإسلام

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة ezzeo
					

ايها الصفوة الاحباب حتى نكون عمليين فلا بد من القائميين على هذا الموقع تبنى هذه الاطروحات و عرضها على المجلس او اللجنة المختصة بالاستثمار لتفعييل هذه الاطروحات النيرة منكم ايها الصفوة لتعود بالنفع على الكيان الذى نحب ( يعنى ان يكون التنفيذ عبر المجلس .)



​2222222222222222222222
*

----------


## محمد سيف الإسلام

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة صخر
					

ستظل مجرد احلام وامنيات الاخ الكريم محمد سيف الاسلام
ستظل المنتديات بلا فعالية تذكر كثير من المقترحات الجميلة 
التي لو نفذت لا ارتقت بالزعيم الي الثريا 
ولكن لاحياة لمن تنادي




أخى صخر , أى فكرة بتكون عبارة عن أحلام حتى يتم تحويلها بعزيمه الرجال إلى واقع !!! أخى و الله لقد سئمنا النظر لمحبوبنا من الشباك كأن المريخ فريق كرة فقط !!! أخى إن بدأ كل مريخى بشحذ همته و أدخل يده إلى جيبه ليخرج منه مايستطيع ستجد كل ماتحلم به قد تحقق فى الواقع . أخى المريخ لايحتاج منا سوى المبادرة ,,, مثلا : هل كنت تظن ( على سبيل المثال ) أن هنالك طبيب بالمملكة العربية السعودية و يدعى د أحمد محمد يعشق المريخ و يتمنى خدمه محبوبه و يملك ( قليلا) من المال , وعند أول نداء للمريخ إلتزم بدفع مبلغ مليون جنيه بالقديم !!! ترى كم لدينا مثل الأخ العزيز د أحمد محمد ؟؟؟؟ أخى الصفوة منتشرين فى كل مكان بالداخل و الخارج و منهم العديد من المقتدرين ( حتى و لو مقتدرين على 10 جنيهات فقط ) , لكن الجميع يعتقد أن الزعيم قد أصاب كنزا عظيما لا ينقص أو إحتكم على مال قارون وهو لا يحتاجهم !!!! كلا أخى الزعيم و ضعه جيد و الحمد لله و لكن ذلك بفضل الله سبحانه و تعالى و تسخيره للأخ الوالى لشعب المريخ , وهو الرئيس الذى أعطى و ما إستبقى شيئا ,, لكن و برغم النهضة المريخية الواضحة إلا أننا و بكل فخر لازلنا نرغب فى المزيد و المزيد ولن نرضى حتى نرى محبوبنا كما نحب و أكثر ,,, وهو مالا يستطيع فرد أو بضعة أفراد مهما بلغت حظوتهم من المال أن يبرزوا لنا محبوبنا كما نود . لذا أحبتى الصفوة تسارعوا رجاء فى الدعم المادى و نشر الفكرة و تعميمها و الطرق عليها حتى نحقق المراد . 
*

----------


## محمد سيف الإسلام

*وين ردود الإدارة على البوست دا ؟؟؟
بعدين ياصفوة بقترح ( مجرد إقتراح ) إنو عضوية اللجنة الثلاثية لمتابعة الإجراءات المالية و فتح الحساب تشمل كل من : الشمشار + د سامرين + ( قانونى مقيم بالخرطوم ) . الراى ياصفوة خلونا نبدأ ندشن التحويل قبل الموسم .
تخريمة:
الأخ طارق المعتصم برضو دايرين نسمع رأيك ؟؟؟!!!!
*

----------


## مهودي

*محتاجين لاراء وافكار ومقترحات كثيرة 
*

----------


## az3d

*ممكن ان يتم التعاقد مع قنوات الاستثمارية وبالمناسبة هي لا تكلف اي شي 
القنوات البكون فيها الرسايل النصية ماية الشاشة وممكن ان يستفيد من عائدها المادي المنبر ومن ثم يمكن تحويلها الى مشروع استثماري
                        	*

----------


## طارق العرش

*سوه موضوع وفكرة تواصل وسينجح باذن الله
*

----------


## احمد الحلفاوى

*يلا نبدا ومافى داعى للتاخير معلوم ان كل المشاريع بتكون فكرة فى الاول
يلا نبدا بداية مدروسة كى لا نفشل ونكون للشامتين هدفا 
يلا نبدا بتكوين قيادة جادة لتنفيذ هذا المشروع المهم 
يلا نبدا لمساعدة الوالى فى تحمل اعباء الصرف على عشقنا الابدى 
يلا نبدا وربنا يوفقنا الى ما فيه الخير للزعيم
*

----------


## الصادق عبد الوهاب

*يامحمد  فكرة جيدة--مع التعديل ان تحول  لرئس قطاع الاستثمار--وممكن  ينقحها علميا  ويجيزها مجلس الادارة وممكن  المجلس يفتح اكتتاب  لشركة محبى المريخ-- للقناة  والمريخ مول  -والمحبين كده يكونوا مساهمين  ولهم عائد استثمارى-- وللمريخ نصيب تقره قوانين الشركة المقترحه--
وتحويلها لقطاع الاستثمار  اجراء عملى ومسئولية محدده ومضمونه--وهذا طبعا رايى والفكرة ممتازة-فقط مايعيبها ان تكون خارج  اشراف قطاع الاستثمار ومسئولية مجلس الادارة
*

----------


## أبو أحمد

*قناة   النجوم     لازم    تقوم @@@@@@  ماديرين   قناة    العوير   الرمدان
                        	*

----------


## محمد سيف الإسلام

*الأخ الصادق مشكور على المرور يازعيم .
 بالنسبة لموضوع الدعم ( حسب دراسة الجدوى من الأخ عضو المنبر الشمشار و الذى قام بتسليم مجلس الإدارة نسخة منها ) تحتاج الإذاعة الرقمية مبلغ 300 ألف دولار , وذلك لتكون مكتملة تماما و على أعلى مستوى و تشرف الزعيم بحق و حقيقة , وعندها تستطيع الصرف على نفسها من خلال مواردها و يتوقع أن تدعم الزعيم بالأموال . 
الرقم 300 ألف دولار رقم كبير بحيث يستحيل أن يتم جمعه من أعضاء منبر واحد و لكن بإمكاننا القيام بضربة البداية , وعندما نحدث الحراك و نقدم صفحتنا و بها الدعم الذى إستطعنا , حينها بإمكاننا مطالبة الأخرين و الإلحاح عليهم ليدعموا بدورهم , الموضوع ببساطة من يقوم من يحتاج من يقوم بإسقاط أول دومينو ليتم عندها اسقاط البقية . 
بالنسبة لقطاع الإستثمار يجب أن يتم التنسيق معه فعلا , دون تحميله عبء المشروع بالكامل ( لأننا بإمكاننا تقبل عبارات التجريح و النقد و التهكم إذا تأخرت رؤية الحلم و هو يتحقق _ وهنا لا أقول وهو يفشل لأننى كلى ثقة بأن حلم الصفوة مهما تأخر سيتحقق _  و لكننا لا نود تحميل النقد و التهكم من من هم دوننا لقطاع الإستثمار أو مجلس الإدارة ) .
ياصفوة لندع للوالى بقية الملفات , وهى كثيرة و شائكة .
حددوا من ترون لبدء المشروع من خلال فتح الحساب و تسابقوا فى نشر الفكرة و التحفيز لإنجاحها و لا تخشوا شيء , فما يعتمل فى صدورنا تجاه الزعيم أكبر من أن يفشل المشروع .
*

----------


## محمد سيف الإسلام

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة احمد محمد عوض
					

2222222222222222









 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة monzir ana
					

تبقي فقط كيفية جمع المال يادكتور









 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة الوليد عمر
					

تحياتي لك يا دكتور ..
اقتراحك رائع ، وانا بقترح انك تكون أول الثلاثة
وانشاء الله الامور تسير علي أكمل وجة :onlinelong:









 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة مريخابي كسلاوي
					

ام هى فكرة حالمة غير جديرة بالمناقشة ؟؟؟؟
بل هي فكرة رائعة جدا وتستحق الاهتمام والمتابعة
ونحنا معاك فيها باذن الله 









 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة امير الشامى
					

تمام









 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة nona
					

مقترح جميل جدا ياريت يري النور علي الاقل نرتاح من ناس مرضان احمد السيد









 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة سانتو
					

لاشك انه موضوع مهم
وسيروا ونحن من خلفكم










 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة احمد محمد عوض
					

يا ابو حميد انا كتبت اكثر من بوست فى دعم الزعيم بأى طريقة وانا من مريخاب المهجر ومتحرق من اجل دعم الزعيم بأى طريقة كما الاخرون.انا اول متبرع براتب يوم شهريا" بس ورونا الطريقة كيف .وراتب  يوم دى ما بطالة يعنى حوالى 200 جنيه سودانى وربنا يقدرنا نعمل اكتر من كده. انا مابلزم اى زول يتبرع براتب يوم لكن انشاء الله 2جنيه شهريا" شوف بالطريقة دى ممكن نجمع كم.للاسف الكل متخوف من القيل والقال فى تبنى مثل هكذا مشاريع لكن كونوا لجنة واضحة وورونا رقم حساب بنكى عشان نبدأ.وفى حب الزعيم فليتنافس المتنافسون









 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة الأبيض ضميرك
					

جاهزيييييييييييين !!!!









 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة ezzeo
					

لقد بح صوتى مناشدة لكل اهل الصفوة وكلما ذكرت قناة الشتل التابعه لتغطية وشتل كل شتول و اوهام اهل الصفرالكبير تجدنى اتحرق شوقا لامتلاك قناة تعبر عن الصفوة, لذا لابد ان نفعل دورنا من مشجعين الى شئ ملموس و ذو فائده ولا ارى اهم من القناة الفضائية الخاصة وخالصة للمريخ وهنا ارجو ان يكون السبق لنا فى انشاء اول قناة بشركة مساهمة عامة يملكها كل الكيان بأسهم إكتتاب لتعبر عن كل تطلعاتنا و امالنا فى ان نسمو بهذا الكيان العظيم









 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة monzir ana
					

شكر كثير للصفحة المريخية الاولي بالفيس بوك لدعمها للفكرة ونشرها للاعضاء









 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة musab aljak
					

هذا واجبنا الغالى منذر 










 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة احمد جبريل
					

  انشاء قناة الزعيم واجب على كل
مريخى غيور 
حددوا فقط كيفية طريقة التحويل
وستجدوننا فى الموعد انشاء الله
وأقترح أضافة الأخ ابراهيم عطيه
 الى اللجنه للاستفاده  من الجانب
 القانونى









 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة سامرين
					

ادامكم الله ياصفوه وجعلكم السند بعده لهذا الكوكب الجميل 

الافكار النيره تترى على ارض الزعيم لكن لابد من الجديه فى التنفيذ حتى 

لاتصبح مجرد احلام










 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة كدكول
					

كلام احلى من السكر والعايز يتهري بقناة الفول يتخازل وين مريخاب الرياض والفي الرياض ياريت ننسق مع بعض ونتلمى في استراحه ونلمها وقتي ود رقمي 0556201257









 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة صخر
					

ستظل مجرد احلام وامنيات الاخ الكريم محمد سيف الاسلام
ستظل المنتديات بلا فعالية تذكر كثير من المقترحات الجميلة 
التي لو نفذت لا ارتقت بالزعيم الي الثريا 
ولكن لاحياة لمن تنادي










 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة زياد-ودالفضل
					

موافقين وباصمين بالعشرة 
ومستعدين ندفع 
اى مبلغ 
من اجل الزعيم









 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة مهودي
					

محتاجين لاراء وافكار ومقترحات كثيرة 









 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة az3d
					

ممكن ان يتم التعاقد مع قنوات الاستثمارية وبالمناسبة هي لا تكلف اي شي 
القنوات البكون فيها الرسايل النصية ماية الشاشة وممكن ان يستفيد من عائدها المادي المنبر ومن ثم يمكن تحويلها الى مشروع استثماري









 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة طارق العرش
					

سوه موضوع وفكرة تواصل وسينجح باذن الله









 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة احمد الحلفاوى
					

يلا نبدا ومافى داعى للتاخير معلوم ان كل المشاريع بتكون فكرة فى الاول
يلا نبدا بداية مدروسة كى لا نفشل ونكون للشامتين هدفا 
يلا نبدا بتكوين قيادة جادة لتنفيذ هذا المشروع المهم 
يلا نبدا لمساعدة الوالى فى تحمل اعباء الصرف على عشقنا الابدى 
يلا نبدا وربنا يوفقنا الى ما فيه الخير للزعيم









 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة أبو أحمد
					

قناة   النجوم     لازم    تقوم @@@@@@  ماديرين   قناة    العوير   الرمدان



​مشكورين ياصفوة للمرور و التفاعل و ننتظر البقية !!!
*

----------


## كباشي

*البقية كلها على اهبة الاستعداد لدفع ضريبة العشق و المعشوق

المهم الان ضربة البداية و تعميم الفكرة على كل المنتديات المريخية لتصبح بلورة الافكار واحدة و يتم التنسيق الكامل و احتمال يكون في كوادر لا نعلمهم و يبدأون العمل و يباشرون التنفيذ الدقيق و كلنا المريخ (الصفوة) بدون كدر و لا تضجر و مهما كان المبلغ لا يساوي شئ مع طموح الصفوة 

المهم الانطلاقة و متابعة الموضوع لكي لا يموت ويلحق الصالحين

متابعين بشغف
*

----------


## الحوشابي

*الفكرة ممتازة و أعتقد أنها وجدت التأييد من غالبية الأعضاء . . أدونا رقم الحساب بس و اسألونا من التحويل كل ثلاثة أو ستة أشهر
*

----------


## شرقاوي

*جاهزين

*

----------


## محمد سيف الإسلام

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة الحوشابي
					

الفكرة ممتازة و أعتقد أنها وجدت التأييد من غالبية الأعضاء . . أدونا رقم الحساب بس و اسألونا من التحويل كل ثلاثة أو ستة أشهر



        دى المحرية فى الصفوة









 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة شرقاوي
					

جاهزين





*

----------


## ود البقعة

*نحن جاهزين لخدمة الزعيم  
الفكرة رائعة من عضو رائع  
ونتمنى ان  تتفاعل كل المنتديات المريخية مع هذه الفكرة
*

----------


## محمد سيف الإسلام

*جمعة مباركة لجميع صفوة بلادى , و كل الشكر للصفوة المتداخلين من أجل دعم الزعيم , و كل الشكر للأخت د سامرين على قبولها وجودها فى اللجنة الثلاثية لفتح الحساب البنكى للتبرعات .
الأن نقترح :
الشمشار + د سامرين + ......
ننتظر عضو ثالث .
*

----------


## musab aljak

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة محمد سيف الإسلام
					

جمعة مباركة لجميع صفوة بلادى , و كل الشكر للصفوة المتداخلين من أجل دعم الزعيم , و كل الشكر للأخت د سامرين على قبولها وجودها فى اللجنة الثلاثية لفتح الحساب البنكى للتبرعات .
الأن نقترح :
الشمشار + د سامرين + عبد العزيز 24
ننتظر عضو ثالث .



اعتقد انه الانسب ..
*

----------


## احمد الحلفاوى

*يا شباب هل تم قفل البوست بعد التاكيدات بالمشاركة ام خلاص فكرة وانتهت 
لابد من تفعيل الاقتراح ليكون واقع بحق وحقيقة ونكون قد شاركنا فى بناء مستقبل الزعيم
*

----------


## محمد سيف الإسلام

*الصفوة و صفوة الصفوة كل سنة و إنتو طيبين و تامين و لامين . اها بالنسبة للتبرعات مانسينا و ماتعملو نايمين !!!! يلا كل واحد يدخل يدو فى جيبو و يمرق الساهلة و لا يكلف الله نفسا الا و سعها .
مشكوريين الأعضاء د سامرين و عبد العزيز 24 وافقو انهم يكونو متابعين الفكرة من داخل السودان و بالتنسيق مع الشمشار .
يلا ياصفوة و قت الكلام انتهى يلا نمد يدينا للعشق الأبدى . مريخاب الخارج العشم فيكم كبير و مريخاب الداخل المريخ محتاج ليكم و لو بى 10 جنيه و زى مابقولو ايد على ايد تجدع بعيد . 
د سامرين و عبد العزيز حددو لى طريقة نحول ليكم فيها , نفتتح التبرع بى 1000 ريال .
يلا ياصفوة نبدأ العام الجديد و نحنا متسابقين فى خدمة الزعيم .
*

----------


## محمد سيف الإسلام

*.محمد سيف الإسلام, 
مايقومابي, 
محمد star+, 
ميدو1, 
مريخابي مووووت, 
الحارث, 
امجد مريخ, 
الوليد عمر, 
احمد محمد عوض, 
احمد جبريل,
midris3, 
Mudather taj elsir, 
سامي هردة, 
سامرين+, 
waleed salih, 
نادرالداني
*

----------


## محمد سيف الإسلام

*الأعضاء الذين يتصفحون الآن هذا القسم38 عضو يتواجد الآن في المنتدى. (الأعضاء 14 والزوار 24)
محمد سيف الإسلام,مايقومابي,محمد star+,البركان الهادئ,الحارث,الوليد عمر,احمد محمد عوض,midris3,سامي هردة,سامرين+,waleed salih,نادرالداني,وجدي,كراكة
*

----------


## محمد سيف الإسلام

*الأعضاء الذين يتصفحون الآن هذا القسم44 عضو يتواجد الآن في المنتدى. (الأعضاء 11 والزوار 33)
محمد سيف الإسلام,مايقومابي,محمد star+,الحارث,احمد محمد عوض,سامي هردة,سامرين+,waleed salih,نادرالداني,وجدي,كراكة
*

----------


## monzir ana

*افتحوا الحساب وجاهزون انشاالله 


500 جنيه 
*

----------


## محمد سيف الإسلام

*أتمنى من د سامرين أن تقوم بتدوين التبرعات بدفتر خاص .    لا زال هنالك المزيد .
لأعضاء الذين يتصفحون الآن هذا القسم45 عضو يتواجد الآن في المنتدى. (الأعضاء 7 والزوار 38)
محمد سيف الإسلام,احمد محمد عوض,ibrahim s,سامي هردة,سامرين+,وجدي,كراكة
*

----------


## سامرين

*الصفوه الكرام ايادينا تمتد نحوكم لتهنئكم بالعام الجديد ولنشد بها من ازر بعضنا ونحمل المريخ على اكتافنا بتحقيق التميز الذى ننشد فهاهى ايدى محمد سيف الاسلام ومنذر تقوم بواجبها وتخط اول ريشه فى لوحة  التميز  فلنشارك فى اكمال اللوحه ياصفوه.
*

----------


## محمد سيف الإسلام

*ياصفوة الجود بالموجود , و نحن فى المريخ أخوة , الذى يتبرع و لو ب10 جنيه ليفعل الأن , المهم المشاركة و ليس القيمة , حب المريخ غير مرتبط بالإمكانيات المادية , بل بتدافع كل محب للزعيم حسب استطاعته .
*

----------


## محمد سيف الإسلام

*الأعضاء الذين يتصفحون الآن هذا القسم134 عضو يتواجد الآن في المنتدى. (الأعضاء 20 والزوار 114)
محمد سيف الإسلام,أبو أحمد,محي الدين طه أحمد,لؤي شرفي,brokhia,الحوشابي,الشوق غلاب,الوطن الغالي,احمد جبريل,خلف الله الهادى,mido77,mosa2000,mozamel1,nouriomer,سامرين+,شيبا+,sonstar,غسان الاحمر,طارق حامد,كدكول
*

----------


## احمد الحلفاوى

*يا شباب المنتدى ورونا طريقة التحويل او التسليم وياريت يكون التبرع او المشاركة شهرية يعنى قيمة ثابته مستمرة
*

----------


## سيف الدين المقبول

*الأفضل للمريخ فعلا أن يعتمد علي أهله في ايجاد موارد للنادي بدلا من الاعتماد علي شخص واحد او عدة اشخاص بما تجود به انفسهم واقترح ان تقوم اللجنة الموقرة داخل ادارة المريخ بتبني ادراج هذا الموضوع في اولوياتها وان يكون 
1- انشاء قناة فضائية بأسم النجوم
2- انشاء نادي لأسرة النجوم (كنادي الاسرة ) بعضوية سنوية
3- انشاء أكاديمية للكرة تعتمد علي استكشاف النجوم من المراحل السنية الي الاحترافية في السودان او القارة الافريقية بالتعاون مع احد الاندية العالمية وهو نظام معروف تقوم به الكثير من الاندية كمانشيستر يونايتد وارسنال وغيرها
*

----------


## محمد سيف الإسلام

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة سيف الدين المقبول
					

الأفضل للمريخ فعلا أن يعتمد علي أهله في ايجاد موارد للنادي بدلا من الاعتماد علي شخص واحد او عدة اشخاص بما تجود به انفسهم واقترح ان تقوم اللجنة الموقرة داخل ادارة المريخ بتبني ادراج هذا الموضوع في اولوياتها وان يكون 
1- انشاء قناة فضائية بأسم النجوم
2- انشاء نادي لأسرة النجوم (كنادي الاسرة ) بعضوية سنوية
3- انشاء أكاديمية للكرة تعتمد علي استكشاف النجوم من المراحل السنية الي الاحترافية في السودان او القارة الافريقية بالتعاون مع احد الاندية العالمية وهو نظام معروف تقوم به الكثير من الاندية كمانشيستر يونايتد وارسنال وغيرها



بالطبع نتمنى أن نرى هذه الأفكار على أرض الواقع قريبا , لكن على حد علمى المجلس سيبدأ بتنفيذ الأفكار المدرة للأموال أولا , و أولها مول المريخ .  لذلك نتمنى أن نرى قناة المريخ الفضائية و إذاعة الزعيم الرقمية بنفرة شعبية من الصفوة, هذه هى المنابر الإعلامية التى نحتاجها الأن و بشدة , العالم الأن يسيطر عليه الإعلام الإسرائيلى الأزرق و السودان أيضا يسيطرعليه الإعلام الأزرق
*

----------


## احمد محمد عوض

*رقم الحساب كم يا محمد سيف الاسلام . مين الحيستلم التبرعات .صدقونى نحن صفوة وما بيناتنا مدسة انا ارجوا ان يكون التبرع شهريا" خلال حساب محدد ونحن هنا فى المملكة عندنا بنك الراجحى وتحويل الراجحى سريع جدا" وواضح واقترح دعما"للشفافية انشاء بوست ثابت لمريخاب المملكة والخليج  وكل من يتبرع ان يصور ايصال الدفع ويضعه على المنتدى وذلك ليس امتنانا" على الزعيم حاشا لله ولكن تشجيعا" للاخرين ولكل من فى نفسه ريبة من الامر او من يستصعبون نجاح المبادرة فعند حدوث ذلك كل من يدخل المنبر سيعلم ان الامر حق. انا سأستلم ذمام المبادرة وحاتبرع مبدئيأ بمبلغ 500ريال ثم ساواصل ب200ريال شهريأ لمدة عام كامل . شوف فى كم واحد ممكن يعمل كده واعتقد خلال عام تكون الاذاعة وقفت على اقدامها وشالت نفسها وبالتالى تمهد للقناة التلفزيونية لان الاخيرة دى بالذات عايزة استمرارية حتى لا تلحق قنوات هارمونى والامل وما شابههما. ولكم ودى وفائق احترامى.
                        	*

----------


## مهدي محمد عبد الماجد

*كم من فكرة اعجبتني من عضوية المنبر و لكن كيف التنغيذ
                        	*

----------


## Deimos

*هلا هلا علي الجد والجد هلا هلا عليه ...

نبدأ ضربة البداية بتفعيل الإشتراكات الشهرية .. وسأقوم بفتح بوست منفصل بهذا الخصوص ...

شكراً دكتور محمد سيف الإسلام علي هذا البوست الرائع .. شكراً جزيلاً أون لايناب علي التفاعل مع البوست بجدية وإهتمام ...

*

----------


## Deimos

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة محمد سيف الإسلام
					

يمكن تكوين لجنة من 3 أشخاص من مريخاب الداخل ( وتحديدا الخرطوم ) بحيث يقوموا بفتح حساب فى أى بنك بإسم لجنة الدعم المريخى , ثم يتم الإعلان عن رقم الحساب ليتمكن الصفوة من تحويل الأموال .




بالنسبة لفتح الحساب يشترط تسجيل المنبر رسمياً في الجهات المختصة مما يتطلب أولاً أخذ موافقة مجلس المريخ .. لذلك مؤقتاً يمكن التحويل في أي رقم حساب ...

غداً بحول الله سنأتيكم بالمفيد ...
*

----------


## محمد سيف الإسلام

*تسلم أخى عبد العزيز 24 , وربنا يوفقكم للأمانة الكبيرة .
*

----------


## عجبكو

*بالتوفيق يا شباب
                        	*

----------


## محمد سيف الإسلام

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة عجبكو
					

بالتوفيق يا شباب



​2222222222222222
*

----------


## RED PLANET

*الي الامام

*

----------


## سامرين

*انا اريد ان اقدم مقترح لكى نعجل من خلاله الخطى ففكرة فتح حساب يبدؤ ان به بعض الصعوبه اولا : لان البنوك حاليا لاتقوم باجراءت فتح حساب قبل شهر 2  الا تجاوزا .وثانيا: الاجراءت الكثيره والاوراق التى ستطلب من ادارة الحسابات فى البنوك ممايؤدى لتاخيرنا وتثبيط بعض الهمم . ارئ ان نتفق على صرافه معينه يتم التحويل عبرها باسم الاخ عبد العزيز بعد اذنه وذلك لمريخاب الخارج اما مريخاب الداخل فيتم التحويل عبر رقم هاتف معين على ان يكون ذلك حل مؤقت حتى لاتخار عزيمتنا ويفتر حماسنا.

*

----------


## ابو حسن

*لا بد أن يكون هناك خطوه جاده جداً ، 
و تكون قناة النجوم أولي إنجازات هذا الموسم .
*

----------


## محمد سيف الإسلام

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة سامرين
					

انا اريد ان اقدم مقترح لكى نعجل من خلاله الخطى ففكرة فتح حساب يبدؤ ان به بعض الصعوبه اولا : لان البنوك حاليا لاتقوم باجراءت فتح حساب قبل شهر 2  الا تجاوزا .وثانيا: الاجراءت الكثيره والاوراق التى ستطلب من ادارة الحسابات فى البنوك ممايؤدى لتاخيرنا وتثبيط بعض الهمم . ارئ ان نتفق على صرافه معينه يتم التحويل عبرها باسم الاخ عبد العزيز بعد اذنه وذلك لمريخاب الخارج اما مريخاب الداخل فيتم التحويل عبر رقم هاتف معين على ان يكون ذلك حل مؤقت حتى لاتخار عزيمتنا ويفتر حماسنا.




أنا أثنى بشدة على رأى الدكتورة سامرين !!! ؟؟ ننتظر من الصفوة المشورة .
تخريمة : 
ماتنسوا المشروع بقا مشروع الصفوة الإستراتيجى , و كلما عجلنا بخطوات ملموسة شجعنا بقية المريخاب ليحذوا حذونا , و لنا كمنبر حينها أجر القدوة الحسنة .

*

----------


## ezzeo

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة ezzeo
					

ايها الصفوة الاحباب حتى نكون عمليين فلا بد من القائميين على هذا الموقع تبنى هذه الاطروحات و عرضها على المجلس او اللجنة المختصة بالاستثمار لتفعييل هذه الاطروحات النيرة منكم ايها الصفوة لتعود بالنفع على الكيان الذى نحب ( يعنى ان يكون التنفيذ عبر المجلس .)



مع احترامى وثقتى واعجابى بالرغبة الصادقة فى الدعم ... فليكن عبر المجلس حتى تكون الحلقات مربوطة ببعض من القاعدة وحتى القمة و التى يمثلها المجلس .. 
*

----------


## محمد سيف الإسلام

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة ezzeo
					

مع احترامى وثقتى واعجابى بالرغبة الصادقة فى الدعم ... فليكن عبر المجلس حتى تكون الحلقات مربوطة ببعض من القاعدة وحتى القمة و التى يمثلها المجلس .. 



​أنا أتفق معك أخى العزيز فى أن المجلس يجب أن يبارك الفكرة و يرعاها و تكون تحت بصره و تنفيذه , لكن ألا ترى أننا إن جمعنا و لو القليل من المال خلال شهر ثم ذهبنا للمجلس لنضع الفكرة تحت تصرفه بعد أن نبرهن جديتنا فى التنفيذ ألا تعتقد أنه سيكون خيارا أمثل ؟؟؟
*

----------

